# House and 7 acres in the Ouchita Mountains Arkansas



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Very nice 2 bedroom, 2 bath home with full length front porch, 2 covered decks, utility room, fenced in yard, 2 car carport, shop building, large site built storage building, extra large in-ground storm shelter and pond on partially wooded 7 acres.

House and shop building are on slab foundations. This year I installed a new 3 ton air conditioning unit and put an additional foot of insulation into the attic. The very highest electric bill I've ever had with this house was $117! That was with keeping it nice and cold in the house and using an electric dryer. This is a very well insulated house. Municipal water, cable and high speed internet. Taxes are under $300 per year. 

Fresh paint inside and out. New high quality vinyl throughout. Central heat and A/C. Pellet/bio-mass stove. 1500 square foot of enclosed living area. All appliances are approximately 1 year old.

House is fully handicap accessible. Well built ramp attached to back deck. All doors are extra wide to permit wheelchair access. Has built in burglar and fire alarm.

Established fruit trees, thornless blackberries and blueberry bushes. Large garden area close to pond. Pond had water in it all summer! Garden has been tended by an avid organic gardener and has had lots of soil ammendments added. Approximately 1/2 of acreage is wooded and 1/2 cleared.

House is located approximately 1 mile outside Mena city limits on a paved road. 

Asking $110,000. Might consider swap for house in east Texas.

For more details or to make an appointment to view, contact Amanda at: 
[email protected]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Lots of natural light in this house! All pictures were taken without a flash and without any house lights being on.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Beautiful place! Do you know how many sq. feet the house & shop are (each)


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

The house is 1500 square foot. The shop building is 14'X28' and the storage building is 11'X12'.

Sorry, should have had that info in the original posting!


----------



## MissKitty (Mar 16, 2005)

Any close neighbors, chickens houses or hog houses???..Mountainous terrain?? I love the mountains!
Is there a well and city water?...Beautiful place..


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

MissKitty said:


> Any close neighbors, chickens houses or hog houses???..Mountainous terrain?? I love the mountains!
> Is there a well and city water?...Beautiful place..


There are neighbors, but everyone is on 7 acre or larger tracts. There are plenty of woods between me and the neighbors. No chicken or hog houses nearby! A definite consideration anywhere in Arkansas. 

I am situated at the base of the mountains. The land lays nice with a very slight slope. However, within 5 minutes you can be winding your way up a mountain. If you are a motorcycle or ATV enthusiast you are in for a treat. Lots and lots of great mountain roads for motorcycles and Wolf Pen Gap state park ATV trails are about 10 miles away.

There is currently only city water. However, most of the neighbors have wells and the water table is at a reasonable depth, so a well wouldn't be terribly expensive in this area. I prefer water catchment and that is what I was planning on setting up. I have a new 1550 gallon water tank that I have not yet installed. If the purchaser of this place wanted the water tank I'd be happy to include it.

Thanks! It is a really pretty place. I really do like my land and house. I'm selling due to some personal reasons rather than anything involving the property.


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh how beautiful! I love the tile floors throughout! And look at that pantry.

Sigh, too bad I'm not in a position to move and buy a house. I love it though.


----------



## JimP (Feb 9, 2011)

Is that vinyl (flooring) the squares or the rolls ? It is nice .Who is the grade and who is the manufacture ? Beautiful spot you have there ! Best wishes finding a buyer .


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

It is sheet vinyl flooring. It is 'floating' vinyl (yep, first time I heard of it too) rather than the kind that is glued down. I'm not sure what grade it is, but it was the best that I could buy. It is very thick....maybe 1/8 inch thick or more. This particular vinyl does not have a slick finish. My husband is handicapped and we wanted something that would give him good footing. It's really easy to take care of. One of the better floor coverings I've had.


----------



## JimP (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks TxMex,it is lovely to look at .


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I've dropped the asking price to $99,500.00. The water catchment tank has been installed. 

If anyone has an interest in my place please check on it now. LOL....after I get that huge garden planted I'm not gonna want to let it go!!


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

After doing some looking around I realized that I can't replace my place for what I'm asking for it. In other words, if I sell this place and take the money to buy another place....I can't buy something this nice somewhere else for the same money.

So, I've decided not to sell.


----------

